# Best 3 books on stock investing?



## afton (3 January 2009)

If you can only have 3 books on stock investing, what would they be?


----------



## hotbmw (3 January 2009)

afton said:


> If you can only have 3 books on stock investing, what would they be?




any 3 of the below:

Stan Weinstein's Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets
Trade your way to financial freedom
The New Buffettology 		
Adaptive analysis for Australian stocks


----------



## trillionaire#1 (3 January 2009)

i would loathe to be restricted to just "3 points of view" on trading.
however,the latest couple of books ive been reading are,

trading rules that work(jason jankovsky)
way of the turtle (curtis faith)
day trading for dummies!(ann logue)


----------



## kam75 (3 January 2009)

1. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator by Edwin LeFevre
2. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator by Edwin LeFevre
3. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator by Edwin LeFevre


----------



## MRC & Co (3 January 2009)

Heaps of people loved Reminiscenses, I personally found it a bunch of woffling junk.  

A few good lines, and the rest wasted my time.


----------



## brty (3 January 2009)

Hi,

Define "stock investing".

Is trading the same as investing?? to you??

brty


----------



## white_goodman (4 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Heaps of people loved Reminiscenses, I personally found it a bunch of woffling junk.
> 
> A few good lines, and the rest wasted my time.




i like those style of trading books tho with actual stories... more interesting to read


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Heaps of people loved Reminiscenses, I personally found it a bunch of woffling junk.
> 
> A few good lines, and the rest wasted my time.




You need accounts from both sides of the ledger.  I found that book to be a excellent account of how not to invest/trade stocks.


----------



## CAB SAV (4 January 2009)

The Inner Game of Golf by Tim Gallwey, written in the 80's.
what's it got to do with trading?
His tips help increase concentration, confidence & willpower, reducing tension & fear of failure.
Golfers our out on a course for four hours, actually swing the club for only three to four minutes of that time, so there are hours of time to become too self critical, confused, discouraged or angry. The market is open for six hours but I only need three to four minutes of trades. Need to be in the "Zone"
Looking outside the ......... dots.


----------



## white_goodman (4 January 2009)

theasxgorilla said:


> You need accounts from both sides of the ledger.  I found that book to be a excellent account of how not to invest/trade stocks.




because he was an all or nothing type of guy? no real sense of money management?


----------



## wayneL (4 January 2009)

None.

But  my $10,000 CD course is a must.

Send credit card details to makemerich@ripofftradingcourse.com


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2009)

Bloody hell I clicked the link!!


----------



## wayneL (4 January 2009)

tech/a said:


> Bloody hell I clicked the link!!




My automatic wealth fleecing software collected your information. Your CD is in the post.


----------



## kam75 (4 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Heaps of people loved Reminiscenses, I personally found it a bunch of woffling junk.
> 
> A few good lines, and the rest wasted my time.




Reminiscences of a Stock Operator, by Edwin Lefevre is THE ONLY book recommended to me by Ed Seykota.  It should be in every trader's library as it contains insight into the mind of perhaps the greatest trader ever, Jesse Livermore.  I like Ol' Turkey's quotes in particular.  Sometimes a line or two may change your entire trading for the better.


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2009)

1.) Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - E.Lefevre
2.) Adaptive Analysis for Australian Stocks - N.Radge
3.) *a.*Trading for a Living (Audio book, great for the car) - A.Elder
3.) *b.* Trading in the Zone - M.Douglas

I was tied on the last two.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## MS+Tradesim (4 January 2009)

1) _Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom_ (2nd ed), Van Tharp
2) _Market Wizards_ (any from the series), Jack Schwager
3) _The Winning Investment Habits of Warren Buffet and George Soros_, Mark Tier


----------



## BBand (4 January 2009)

1)  Trade your way to financial freedom (2nd Ed) Van Tharp

2)  ADXcellence. Power Trend Strategies,  Dr Charles Schaap

3)  How to make money in stocks.   William J O'Neil


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 January 2009)

1. Trend Following: How Great Traders Make Millions in Up or Down Markets

2. Trading in the Zone: Master the Market with Confidence, Discipline and a Winning Attitude

3. Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom


----------



## kam75 (6 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> 1. Trend Following: How Great Traders Make Millions in Up or Down Markets
> 
> 2. Trading in the Zone: Master the Market with Confidence, Discipline and a Winning Attitude
> 
> 3. Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom




These are indeed excellent books.  I particularly liked Ari Kiev's trading in the Zone.  Will have to read through it again.


----------



## DanielRP (7 January 2009)

Why the hell has no one mentioned Grahams' "Security Analysis" and "The Intelligent Investor"?

Arguably the most time-tested classics of logic and reason ever written on the topic. 

Investment Philosophies should not be faith or ideologically based, but founded upon data and fact. And the facts are, "investors" that utilise his principles MAKE MONEY. When done correctly, LOTS OF MONEY!

If you want to be a great investor, why not adhere to the principles of the GREATEST investors. Don't study the academics for theories' sake, study those that do and do well! WARREN BUFFET, SCHLOSS, RUANE!


----------



## trinidad (7 January 2009)

Reminiscences of a stock operator - Edwin LefÃ¨vre 
One up on wall street - Peter Lynch
Beating the street - Peter Lynch


----------

